
Things I learnt after quitting Google for a job at a hyper-growth startup - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/ten-learnt-quitting-google-job-hypergrowth-startup
======
alias_neo
I can tell the author of this article comes from Google, because all those
horrible things they list as being the woes of a startup are like dream
scenario for those of us that work in normal startups.

Feature idea being backlogged for a quarter? Ha, I'm used to backlog dates in
four digits and they all start with 20.

------
gyaniv
Pretty interesting. I haven't worked in Google, but from my experience in a
startup, I totally agree at least with some of your points (my experience
wasn't that great, so perhaps the other points were what was missing)

